# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95

## soheilp

سلام دوستان.ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال 95 از تاریخ 19 بهمن ماه آغاز می شود و تا تاریخ 28 بهمن 94 ادامه خواهد داشت.به نقل از ایسنا

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

خودمون ثبت نام میکنیم یا مدرسه؟
اگه خودمون بدیم کافی نتا یا با دستای خودمون اینکارو انجام بدیم؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

> خودمون ثبت نام میکنیم یا مدرسه؟
> اگه خودمون بدیم کافی نتا یا با دستای خودمون اینکارو انجام بدیم؟


مدرسه ک ثبت نام نمیکنه خودتون باید ثبت نام کنید.

بهتره یه فرم پیش ثبت نام از مدرسه بگیرید و تو خونه کاملش کنید و بعدش ببرید کافی نت تا براتون وارد کنه.

اینطوری معطلی و دردسرم نداره

----------


## araaam

یه سوال 
من مدرک کاردانیمو تا اخر دی سال 95 میگیرم
اگه تو بهمن 94 تو کنکور شرکت کنم اونوق ازمون کی هس؟؟
اگه قبول بشم میتونم برم دانشگاه؟؟

----------


## araaam

یه سوال 
من مدرک کاردانیمو تا اخر دی سال 95 میگیرم
اگه تو بهمن 94 تو کنکور شرکت کنم اونوق ازمون کی هس؟؟
اگه قبول بشم میتونم برم دانشگاه؟؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

برای ثبت سوابق تحصیلی تا کی مهلت داریم؟

----------


## zelzele

یه سوال برای من که فارغ التحصیل شذم  و  یه بار کتکور دادم کار دیگه ای لازمه انجام بدم یا فقط برم کافی نت ثبت نام کنم

----------


## saeedkh76

> خودمون ثبت نام میکنیم یا مدرسه؟
> اگه خودمون بدیم کافی نتا یا با دستای خودمون اینکارو انجام بدیم؟


بدین کافی نت
تو خونه استرسش بالاست
2 ساعت میشه

----------


## nasser5190

سلام دوستان من کنکور95ای هستم
تایید سوابق تحصیلی چیه؟
من که نفهمیدم رفتم سایتش کد دانش اموزی خواستن من که نداشتم
رفتم مدرسه گفتم باید سوابق تایید شه ینی چی گفتن چیزی به اسم تایید نیست اگر چیزی باید تایید شه خودمون تایید میکنیم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

up

----------


## Ritalin

_یه سوال . اسفند که ویرایش اطلاعات، میشه عکس ارسالی موقع ثبت نام عوض کرد؟_

----------


## A M I R

داداشام آبجیام یه سوال :

برای یه فارغ التحصیل اگه توی کنکور 95 شرکت کنیم و رشته ای که مد نظرمون بود رو نیاوردیم یک سال محروم میشیم آیا ؟! 

اینکه میگن یکسال محرومیت داره یعنی چه در چه شرایطی یکسال از کنکور دادن محروم میشیم ؟! 

اگه انتخاب رشته کنیم و نریم محروم میشیم یا .. ؟!

پ .ن : سال 92 یکبار کنکور دادم واسه اولین بار .. 

راهنمایی کنین لطفاً خیلی واسم حیاطیه ..

----------


## Milad.Bt

> داداشام آبجیام یه سوال :
> 
> برای یه فارغ التحصیل اگه توی کنکور 95 شرکت کنیم و رشته ای که مد نظرمون بود رو نیاوردیم یک سال محروم میشیم آیا ؟! 
> 
> اینکه میگن یکسال محرومیت داره یعنی چه در چه شرایطی یکسال از کنکور دادن محروم میشیم ؟! 
> 
> اگه انتخاب رشته کنیم و نریم محروم میشیم یا .. ؟!
> 
> پ .ن : سال 92 یکبار کنکور دادم واسه اولین بار .. 
> ...


سلام
روزانه قبول بشید و نرید محرومیت داره

----------


## A M I R

> سلام
> روزانه قبول بشید و نرید محرومیت داره


سلام .. .. !

یعنی غیر از روزانه هیچ منع و محرومیتی نداره ؟! 

اگه روزانه قبول بشیم و نریم محرومیت داره  یا  اگه قبول بشیم و انتخاب رشته کنیم و نریم ؟! 

اینا با هم فرق داره یا یکیه ؟!

----------


## Milad.Bt

> سلام .. .. !
> 
> یعنی غیر از روزانه هیچ منع و محرومیتی نداره ؟! 
> 
> اگه روزانه قبول بشیم و نریم محرومیت داره  یا  اگه قبول بشیم و انتخاب رشته کنیم و نریم ؟! 
> 
> اینا با هم فرق داره یا یکیه ؟!


غیر از روزانه هیچ مشکلی نداره
شما انتخاب رشته کنید و دانشگاه روزانه قبول بشید و نرید محروم میشید چون جای یک نفرو گرفتید.

----------


## A M I R

> غیر از روزانه هیچ مشکلی نداره
> شما انتخاب رشته کنید و دانشگاه روزانه قبول بشید و نرید محروم میشید چون جای یک نفرو گرفتید.


خُ میخاست خودش بیاد جاشُ بگیره که من مجبور نشم جاشُ بگیرم ، چه مکافاتی داریما .. بیا و خوبی کن حالا ..

تشکرات آبجی .. :

----------


## Milad.Bt

> خُ میخاست خودش بیاد جاشُ بگیره که من مجبور نشم جاشُ بگیرم ، چه مکافاتی داریما .. بیا و خوبی کن حالا ..


یعنی چی؟ :Yahoo (110): 
خب شما رشته ای ک دوست نداری شهری ک دوست نداری راهش دوره رو دوره روزانه نزن ک این مشکلات پیش نیاد.

----------

